# $6000 toilet?



## HWCostruction (Oct 14, 2008)

I was checking out another plumbing supplier a few months back getting some prices. The lady and I got to talking about different things such as quality, prices, ease of installation, parts availability, etc. We got to talking about toilets and I mentioned the "Big John" and it's cost. ($1400) She replied by telling me that, that was nothing. She showed me a brochure of a Toto toilet that has built in bidet with digital controls. Soft close seat, heater and all the bells and whistles. Guess how much? I figured around $2500-3500. Man was I shocked when she told me it was 6 grand! I mean jeeze. No, I really mean WTF! 6 grand just to take a dump! Now that's crazy.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

HWCostruction said:


> I was checking out another plumbing supplier a few months back getting some prices. The lady and I got to talking about different things such as quality, prices, ease of installation, parts availability, etc. We got to talking about toilets and I mentioned the "Big John" and it's cost. ($1400) She replied by telling me that, that was nothing. She showed me a brochure of a Toto toilet that has built in bidet with digital controls. Soft close seat, heater and all the bells and whistles. Guess how much? I figured around $2500-3500. Man was I shocked when she told me it was 6 grand! I mean jeeze. No, I really mean WTF! 6 grand just to take a dump! Now that's crazy.



I have installed a TOTO toile SEAT that cost me $1400. Just the seat...

http://www.totousa.com/Default.aspx?tabid=112


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

Their really cool, even s*%t for you.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

$6,000.00 isn't surprising, this one will set you back $11,000.00.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd just as soon buy some new tools and keep pooin' in the portajohn.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

The best I've dealt with was a $4500 Toto. I guess my client was a bargain hunter...


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The customer is always the boss in the"end".


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

SDC said:


> I have installed a TOTO toile SEAT that cost me $1400. Just the seat...
> 
> http://www.totousa.com/Default.aspx?tabid=112


My current customer had us install one and we have one more to install in the second bathroom.

I have actually installed them before this job. The seat is also heated and comes with a remote controll.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Who am I to tell someone how to spend their money.But man that is a little over the top.


----------

